# ICC Test Prep Fire Inspector II



## Marshal Chris (Dec 21, 2010)

I just took the prep tests for this title for CEU credits for my state, and this questions was asked:

22. The storage of scrap tires that exceeds how many cubic feet requires an operational permit?

What would your answer be and why?


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2010)

Under 03 would be 2500 cu ft

105.6.43


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2010)

See above see above


----------



## Marshal Chris (Dec 21, 2010)

thats what I put and they marked it as wrong saying 2000 cu ft.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Dec 21, 2010)

and it was for the 09 version.


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2010)

09 says 2000 or 2500???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 21, 2010)

2009 IFC

105.6.42 Storage of scrap tires and tire byproducts.

An operational permit is required to establish, conduct or maintain storage of scrap tires and tire byproducts that exceeds 2,500 cubic feet (71 m3) of total volume of scrap tires and for indoor storage of tires and tire byproducts.


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2010)

I know the code book is never mis printed and a test is never wrong

So it has to be the test taker!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 21, 2010)

BTW....standard 20" tire gives off 28,000 btu's per pound      Oh yea, it's 2500 like MT referenced.


----------

